# what color and markings would you call this horse?



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't know about the proper pattern names, but this cute horse needs A LOAD of groceries... fast! and ofc vet care


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

she has come a long way in the month i've had her she is vet checked and vet has been my guide those pics are her newer ones this pic was taken 8/8/13 the day we got her


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

she has put a HUGE amount of weight on in the past month, don't want her to gain too fast as that causes big health problems. Kudos to you for taking on such a project, they're so so hard to put the weight back on. Easier than getting weight off an obese one, but hard work all the same, with how often you have to feed them to make sure they don't get sick!

As for her colour, I call it bay tobiano, with likely frame and possible sabino. That patch on her offside shoulder looks distinctly framey, tobiano does not put white on the face, and that big ermine mark on her nearside fore says white suppression gene to me. Frame likes to suppress leg white. Sabino because of her face marking being almost symmetrical, though even that is a little bit framey with how it's asymmetrical above her eyes and spreads out above them too.

The roaning at the edge of her "frame spot" is probably due to the tobiano. Tobi does that sometimes.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

she also has another patch on her neck where her BLM brand is but i don't have a picture of that and the weight is mostly grass feed she got 1/4 a scoop a day for the first 2 weeks then 1/2 a scoop and just got bumped to a single scoop yesterday they are free fed grass and hay they don't seem to have any medical problems other than being starved by there previous owner i have had the vet out 3 times since i got them for worming basic check up and coggins testing and all she says they look great and i also send her weekly pictures for basic visual update ^__^


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good for you taking on this project-she has come a long way already-the beginning picture is very sad. Paint only refers to a registered horse of that breeed-even their "color" is pinto. It can all be quite confusing. Just as Thouroghbred is a breed-all other breeds and species are purebred-if they are. Good luck with her!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You're doing something I doubt I would be able to, so don't worry about comments about this horse needing more feed  you're doing a great job.

Just a quick tip so you don't have to defend yourself again in future, when you start a thread, it might be helpful to remind everyone that your horses are rescues and post 'before' photos. The HF community is pretty good about it but the horse community can be nasty, so keep up with the documenting everything as proof that your horses are improving in your care


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cacowgirl said:


> Good for you taking on this project-she has come a long way already-the beginning picture is very sad. Paint only refers to a registered horse of that breeed-even their "color" is pinto. It can all be quite confusing. Just as Thouroghbred is a breed-all other breeds and species are purebred-if they are. Good luck with her!



so on the paper work what would you describe her markings as? she is a BLM mustang she it titled but i don't have her actual papers i do have a letter from BLM so i can register her but i've never registered a horse before and i don't know how to describe her on the paper work


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

^__^ thank you blue eyed pony


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

On paper she would just be a bay tobiano.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

darkiss4428 said:


> ^__^ thank you blue eyed pony


no worries  sometimes it's nice to have someone spare you a kind word, my little TB was a rescue in a way but she was in good condition physically, just very very emotionally damaged... and I still get people informing me in their infinite wisdom that I shouldn't have any horse, much less a young TB, because of how she used to freak out when I first got her, before I had a chance to even realize she'd done something wrong she would just panic to the point of losing all sense of self-preservation [she hurt herself twice in her massive panic attacks and thank god she never hurt me because she could easily have!] so people thought I'd done something awful to her... ummm... no... she was like that when I got her.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree bay tobiano, frame, and probably sabino. The odd patches and the low leg white in the front when tobiano likes high leg white. And the of top heavy blaze. 

Good luck working with her I've brought a horse back from being that skinny. It just takes time, patience, love, and care. And that's true about don't put on too much too quick they can founder or colic when they are that down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

AWh I am to no help.. but IMO she looks happy in the newer pictures! More Lively! GOOD job with her!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Great job!! Keep it up!


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

She's turning around nicely. I don't know what to call her either, but she's adorable, and once she starts really building muscle, she'll be a stunner.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Bay tobiano is how I would register her, but agree she may have frame as well. The low leg white is likely a battle between frame (likes no leg white) and tobiano (likes leg white). The top heavy blaze is another indication.


----------

